# γλυκάδια



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, *γλυκάδι* λέμε 1. (λαϊκότρ.) το ξίδι. 2. (συνήθ. πληθ.) σε σφάγια, διάφορους αδένες και κυρίως τους αδένες του παγκρέατος και του λαιμού.. Το ΛΝΕΓ είναι ακόμη πιο βουκολικό στη δεύτερη σημασία: *γλυκάδια (τα)* οι εσωτερικοί αδένες που έχουν τα αρνάκια και τα μοσχαράκια γάλακτος στον λαιμό και τα οποία μαγειρεμένα θεωρούνται εξαιρετικός μεζές ή ορεκτικό: _έβρεχε πάντα με ούζο τα ~_ || _τηγάνισε μερικά ~ για μεζέ._

Στο σημερινό του άρθρο, στο protagon, o Οδυσσέας Ιωάννου χρησιμοποιεί αυτή τη λέξη με τρόπο που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ορίστε το κρίσιμο απόσπασμα:


[...]Και στην αμέσως επόμενή σου φράση με κατακεραυνώνεις κατηγορώντας με για διχαστικές νοοτροπίες σε εποχές που πρέπει να είμαστε όλοι μαζί! Όλοι μαζί; Όλοι αγαπημένοι; Όλοι χέρι χέρι; Ε, μωρέ, τώρα ποιος είναι ο αιθεροβάμων και ο συναισθηματικός; Συμφωνώ πως έχουμε πόλεμο. Και χρειάζονται συσπειρώσεις. Μόνο που εσύ πιστεύεις πως το δικό μας χαράκωμα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει όλους όσους μιλάνε ελληνικά. Εθνική μάχη. Εκεί, νομίζω πως τα χαλάμε. Το ποιοί μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα είναι εντελώς τυχαίο γεγονός. Αν οι γονείς σου σε είχαν “συλλάβει” στα Τίρανα, θα είχες λιγότερη μούρη και πόζα τώρα. Μην υπερηφανεύεσαι για κάτι που δεν είχες καμμία συμμετοχή… Το γεγονός πως γεννήθηκα εδώ με “τιμάει” με την υποχρέωση να υπερασπιστώ αυτόν τον τόπο και τις κατακτήσεις του και να τις παραδόσω ακέραιες στους επόμενους. Μην “μείνουν” στα δικά μου χέρια. Τους μεγάλους ποιητές, την μεγάλη τέχνη, την σκέψη, τον καθημερινό πολιτισμό, ακόμη και τα πάρκα και τα κτήρια.

Και αν μπορέσω να προσθέσω και άλλα, δικά μου γλυκάδια σε αυτήν την κληρονομιά. Το ότι μου έλαχε να γεννηθώ σε αυτήν την γωνιά της γης και να υπερασπιστώ τον Καβάφη, τον Ρίτσο τον Αριστοτέλη και τον Τσιτσάνη δεν με ταυτίζει αυτόματα με τον Καβάφη, τον Ρίτσο, τον Αριστοτέλη και τον Τσιτσάνη. Δεν είναι θέμα γονιδίων. Ένας τυχαίος, περαστικός φύλακας είμαι. Όμως από ότι φαίνεται δεν έχουμε τις ίδιες προτεραιότητες όσοι μιλάμε ελληνικά. Μην μου ζητάς φίλε μου να ορίσω το “εθνικό” όπως το ορίζεις εσύ. Μην μου ζητάς δήθεν ενωτική συμπεριφορά αθροίζοντάς με στους μακελάρηδες της ψυχής μας. Δεν θα είμαστε μαζί. Αλλά θα συνεχίσω να ονειρεύομαι πως αγκαλιαζόμαστε και όλα θα είναι μακρινά κι ευτυχισμένα…​

Εσείς πώς καταλαβαίνετε εδώ τη χρήση της λέξης;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2011)

Να θυμίσουμε και το ΕΝ>ΕL: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1451-sweetbreads-γλυκάδια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2011)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, και επιπλεον δεν καταλαβαίνω την κατάχρηση των εισαγωγικών στο κείμενο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2011)

Δεν έχεις παρά να μπεις στα σχόλια και να του ζητήσεις διευκρίνιση, παραπέμποντας εδώ κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

*Καλούδια* με επιρροή από τα *γλυκά*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2011)

Καθόλου απίθανο. Γλυκά καλούδια > *γλυκούδια > γλυκάδια!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2011)

Δηλαδή, λανθασμένη χρήση, σωστά; Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα μήπως εννοούσε "μεζεδάκια", αλλά δεν ταιριάζει με το υπόλοιπο κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

Λανθασμένη, αλλά σχεδόν θεμιτή χρήση. Μέχρι και στις λεξιπλασίες θα έβαζα τη λέξη.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2011)

Πόσο θεμιτή είναι η λεξιπλασία τη στιγμή που η λέξη "γλυκάδια" είναι πασίγνωστη με άλλη έννοια; Ακόμα και για χιούμορ να το έλεγε κάποιος, θα μου δημιουργούσε απορία και σύγχυση για το τι εννοεί.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

Οι λεξιπλασίες είναι για χιούμορ και για να κάνουν τον αναγνώστη να κοντοστέκεται. Κανονικά μπαίνουν σε εισαγωγικά — χωρίς να γκρινιάζουμε γι' αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2011)

Οι λεξιπλασίες όμως είναι κατά κανόνα πρωτολογισμοί — απλώς με αρκετή διαφάνεια ώστε να πιάσει ο αναγνώστης το (επιθυμητό) νόημα. Όπως, δηλαδή, θα μπορούσαν να είναι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τα «γλυκούδια» που 'πε ο Δόκτωρ παραπάνω. Αλλά και καλά λεξιπλασία «γλυκάδια» με ασαφές το τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής; Fail!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 29, 2011)

Τώρα το είδα αυτό το νήμα. Καλούδια θέλει να πει. Συμφωνώ με τον νίκελ.


----------



## argyro (Dec 8, 2011)

Γλυκάδια έλεγαν οι γιαγιάδες και το décolleté (περίπου δλδ, τη βάση του λαιμού και το πάνω μέρος του décolleté, εκεί που είναι οι κλείδες).
Γι' αυτό κι αν καμιά φορά φορούσες λίγο πιο ανοιχτή μπλούζα, άκουγες "(ιιιιι) έξω τα έβγαλες τα γλυκάδια σου". Εμένα, πάντως, μου φαινόταν πολύ χαριτωμένο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2013)

Μπα, για καλό τα 'χει τα γλυκάδια τελικά... 

Από το προχτεσινό άρθρο «Το 1/3 θα γλιτώσει;» του ίδιου συγγραφέα:

Απογοήτευση νιώθει μόνο όποιος έπεσε από τα σύννεφα. Όποιος μεγάλωσε με την Ιστορία των σχολικών βιβλίων και τράφηκε με όλα τα _γλυκάδια_ της κολακείας για τον λαό του, το αίμα του, τους προγόνους του. Tον μύθο πως σε όλα τα όμορφα υπήρχε λαός ενωμένος και σε όλες τις καταστροφές κάποιες προδοτικές και ανίκανες μειοψηφίες. [...]


----------



## cougr (Mar 28, 2013)

«Γλυκάδι» δεν είναι και το γλύκισμα; Εγώ πάντως έχω συναντήσει ανθρώπους (συνήθως ηλικιωμένοι) που αποκαλούν τα διάφορα γλυκίσματα ως «γλυκάδια».


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

cougr said:


> «Γλυκάδι» δεν είναι και το γλύκισμα; Εγώ πάντως έχω συναντήσει ανθρώπους (συνήθως ηλικιωμένοι) που αποκαλούν τα διάφορα γλυκίσματα ως «γλυκάδια».



Υπήρχε κι αυτή η σημασία (και λογικό είναι αφού η λέξη βγαίνει από το _γλυκύς_), αλλά σήμερα την αποφεύγουμε ακριβώς επειδή έχει επικρατήσει αυτή με τα sweetbreads. Για τα γλυκίσματα έχουμε και τις _λιχουδιές_.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2013)

Η μόνη σημασία που ξέρω εγώ είναι γλυκάδι = ξύδι (ή για να μη φωνάζει ο Νικελ, ξίδι)


----------



## Epicuros (Mar 28, 2013)

Καλημερίζω ως νέος εδώ. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου υπάρχει και η περίπτωση ο συγγραφέας να αντλεί τον όρο από κάποια τοπική διάλεκτο, ή να τον χρησιμοποιεί χωρίς να γνωρίζει την συνήθη του σημασία (ξίδι και αρνίσιοι μεζέδες). 'Ισως θα έπρεπε να ερωτηθεί. Από περιέργεια... Πάντως φαίνεται να γνωρίζει Ελληνικά, αλλά ενδέχεται να έχει περιπέσει σε εννοιολογικό σφάλμα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2013)

Καλώς όρισες αγαπητέ!


----------



## MAKIS (Jun 13, 2013)

Στην ανωτάτη σφαχτική, όταν λέμε γλυκάδια εννοούμε τον θύμο αδένα, το ζώο γεννιέται με αυτόν και σιγά σιγά ατροφεί, υποπλάσσεται και τελικά εξαφανίζεται. Στα σφαγεία της Θεσσαλονίκης τα έλεγαν και μπουγαζλίκια, διότι βρίσκονται στο μπουγάζι πριν από τους πνεύμονες. Βέβαια οι σφάχτες τα αφαιρούσαν όταν τα έβρισκαν αφού τα περισσότερα δεν έχουν έτσι κι΄ αλλιώς. Τα έδιναν στο μαγέρικο και πίναμε το κρασάκι μας με γλυκάδια τηγανιτά, στις 5 το πρωί, μετά τον πατσά ή την πραγματική σούπα με βοδινές ουρές...


----------

